# New Lyft Express Drive Rates/Plans



## Agent 0 (Jul 30, 2019)

Did anyone else get this? Express Drive is already awful as is but this is just absurd.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Agent 0 said:


> Did anyone else get this? Express Drive is already awful as is but this is just absurd.
> View attachment 339884


Ahhhahahhaha lyft charges more for extra miles than they pay their drivers. Ahhhahahahahahah if that isn't a bucket of cum on renters faces I don't know what is.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

OMG someone is concerned about how many miles a driver is putting on a Lyft vehicle? Say it isn't so. I thought cars and miles were free.

And now Lyft wants to charge .50 cents for each extra mile you drive their vehicle. Wow that doesn't even include gas which will cost you another .11 cents a mile. Total cost per mile to drive the Lyft vehicle extra is .61 cents per mile. That's less than they pay to drive the vehicle per mile.

They are getting desperate folks. The sky is falling.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> OMG someone is concerned about how many miles a driver is putting on a Lyft vehicle? Say it isn't so. I thought cars and miles were free.
> 
> And now Lyft wants to charge .50 cents for each extra mile you drive their vehicle. Wow that doesn't even include gas which will cost you another .11 cents a mile. Total cost per mile to drive the Lyft vehicle extra is .61 cents per mile. That's less than they pay to drive the vehicle per mile.
> 
> They are getting desperate folks. The sky is falling.


Lyft is a predatory sub prime employer. Tell everyone you know. It's time to rise up, if we don't this will spread to every avenue of employment. Lyfts business model is so anti human it's disgusting. STOP DRIVING FOR THEM PEOPLE. Hitlers burning Jews and you're complicit.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Bob Reynolds said:


> OMG someone is concerned about how many miles a driver is putting on a Lyft vehicle? Say it isn't so. I thought cars and miles were free.
> 
> And now Lyft wants to charge .50 cents for each extra mile you drive their vehicle. Wow that doesn't even include gas which will cost you another .11 cents a mile. Total cost per mile to drive the Lyft vehicle extra is .61 cents per mile. That's less than they pay to drive the vehicle per mile.
> 
> They are getting desperate folks. The sky is falling.


What was happening is that Lyft drivers just did the minimum required rides to keep the vehicle, then drive 2 million miles to Mars..
They eventually figured that out. When selling those vehicles , mileage as it gets closer to 100,000 value drops.
Family trip to Mars ... all maintenance on rental company .


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I wish I could say I feel bad for the renters but at what point is enough for you to endure.... it’s really insane that you are driving for peanuts.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lyft originally required drivers to display a mustache on the front of their cars, that was the first hint that Lyft was a frito bandito.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

How do they know how many personal miles you drive each week?

BTW, how much does Express Drive pay per mile and minute in Phillie?


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Agent 0 said:


> Did anyone else get this? Express Drive is already awful as is but this is just absurd.
> View attachment 339884


Basically, all the cars have been recalled.

The fire has apparently been smoldering over at Lyft too....starting with Lyft Express.

These guys find some interesting ways to kill their own business.

Turning the servers off would be a lot quicker and cheaper though.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

WAHN said:


> How do they know how many personal miles you drive each week?
> 
> BTW, how much does Express Drive pay per mile and minute in Phillie?


All rentals have a gps monitor to track your miles, any difference from the miles you log when online and miles actually driven is considered personal mileage.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

It's insane that you can't see what Express Drive pays per minute/mile without starting the rental process.

I couldn't find that info anywhere and just for fun started the application thinking maybe it would be somewhere along that journey.

Nope, got tol the page where they were asking for the $250 deposit and submitted a support ticket. :smiles:












peteyvavs said:


> All rentals have a gps monitor to track your miles, any difference from the miles you log when online and miles actually driven is considered personal mileage.


Gee, no chance of that being wrong.


----------



## Agent 0 (Jul 30, 2019)

Here's the rate card for Philly. It's 40 cent a mile. I'm turning the car in as soon as this thing starts. They are out of their minds.



WAHN said:


> How do they know how many personal miles you drive each week?
> 
> BTW, how much does Express Drive pay per mile and minute in Phillie?


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

That's just ****ed up.

Earn $0.285 less per mile driving an overpriced rental.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

What is crazy is that ants will still rent it... and think they are making money !!


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

The reduced earnings from the lower per mile rate just happens to add up to about the same amount as the max Rental Rewards bonus.

Leaked internal dialog:

"We need to make this Rental Rewards bonus program go away. It is too expensive."

"How about we increase the rental fee to cover the bonus?" 

"No, we cant risk the bad publicity if word gets out that we raised the weekly rental fee by $140."

"How about we lower their earnings each week to cover it?"

"I'm listening.."

"If we lower the per mile rate by a few cents it will add up if a driver does enough trips to make the max bonus. We got all the numbers and we'll lower it just enough to cover the bonus for an average driver's full week of trips."

"Brilliant. But can we still advertise that the more trips you do the less you pay?"

"Of course! They will believe it too. I love this job. No more wedgies!"


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Agent 0 said:


> Did anyone else get this? Express Drive is already awful as is but this is just absurd.
> View attachment 339884


_--------------------------------------------
I am glad to see the three levels but the personal mileage allowed in a huge city is nothing.
They are forcing drivers to stay logged on all the time when driving.

I feel sorry for the drivers that have no choice but rent. Even more stress for them.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Agent 0 said:


> Did anyone else get this? Express Drive is already awful as is but this is just absurd.
> View attachment 339884


I would never do this but just curious:

*do you get PPZ on a rental?

*do you still have Acceptance Rate requirements?

I could see someone driving around with app on all day and give just enough rides to cover the $199. No personal miles.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Agent 0 said:


> Here's the rate card for Philly. It's 40 cent a mile. I'm turning the car in as soon as this thing starts. They are out of their minds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 339954


They also charge a markup on your miles and time. Uber does too.

It's outrageous.


----------



## Guyinarehat (Jun 10, 2016)

Wow , if that was my situation id leave the lyft app on every where i drove.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Agent 0 said:


> Here's the rate card for Philly. It's 40 cent a mile. I'm turning the car in as soon as this thing starts. They are out of their minds.
> 
> 
> View attachment 339954


Based on your numbers. It takes an average of 213 pax miles (1mile/min) to earn the $199 rate with a normal (non-rented) car.
The Express rate would cost you 309 pax miles to earn the 199 rate.

Adjust for taxes 245 and 356 respectfully.

However, you paid Lyft an additional $101 in lost fare to pay the $199 rate. So that rental costs you about $350/month. And thats only the amount to PAY THE RENTAL. Assuming you drive about 5000 miles / month and only work for Lyft (4500 with pax in car) that rental costs you an additional $250/week.

At your rates, your car costs you $600/week to use, and pay your own gas. Good thing you get oil changes lol.
ABORT
RETURN THE CAR


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

How many Lyft drivers can sleep in the $70 million mansion of Uber exec? That's what matters.


----------



## kamelsf (Jul 10, 2015)

The lyft express drive is a rip off, specially for driver who put long hours. At the end they take a huge cut from each rides. Many drivers doesn't even know it or think it's a small cut. It's sad to see some drivers doesn't see their getting scammed.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Indentured servants have no say so.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Indentured servants have no say so.


About the same as with student loans


----------

